# Traynor YCS and Boss GT-8



## Globetrotter (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi folks,

I bought an new Traynor YCS 100 H stack and I'm very happy with it. I also got a new Boss GT-8 Multi effect unit, which I only use for the effects (not for the Amp modelling). Therefore it runs through the effect loop keeping the preamp of my Traynor amp. The only problem I still have is switching the channels of the Traynor with the GT-8. The GT-8 has the so called amp control knob which only works for two channel amps, so not for mine having 3 channels plus a solo boost. The Boss GT-8 is able to use MIDI to control other gear. The footswitch of the Traynor uses a regular 5 pin Midi cable, and there is also a Midi In and Out entrance at the GT-8. But when I connect the GT-8 with the Traynor at the MIDI Out entrance, all channel LEDs start to signal, and I can't switch the channels by hand anymore. Also, I can't switch the channels with the Boss. 

Do I need a Midi switcher like the Nobels one to get this started ? All I want is the Boss to switch the Channels and the effects in one single footstep. What makes things difficult is, that the nobels switcher uses regular 1/4" jacks, whereas I have a Midi cable, not knowing whether this really uses MIDI or not. Even on Traynors Homepage there is no information about Midi at all, it simply says that you use a regular midi cable. 

Please help me out, because I would otherwise sel my Boss GT-8 as it would be of no real use for me. 

To make things short: How can I switch the channels of my Traynor YCS with my Boss GT-8 ?

Thanks a lot for your support !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i had posted a reply here!!! GR!

since i cant really remember what i said, here's a decent idea: go to the boss forums, and see if someone cant help you out. i imagine that you plug in the midi cable from Gt-8 to YCS, and then certain pedals on the GT-8 control switching channels.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

*DIN Connector != MIDI Compatible*

First thing to recognize is that the type of connector != the communication protocol being used. The DIN connector your Traynor is using does not transmit or receive MIDI signals. It's being used as a convenient 5-pin connector to standard, analog switches. So connecting it to a MIDI source like the back of your GT-8 is not a good idea. You could damage the amp or (more likely) the GT-8.

You need to get yourself something like the Axess Electronics AC-8. In converts MIDI into switched signals for amps that use DIN connectors.


----------



## Globetrotter (Oct 20, 2007)

*Thanks !*

Thank you, that's what I thought I needed to do - I was thinking of a MIDI switcher from Nobels, but what you sugested seems to be even better. Thanks or the link, but do you know where to get them ? Any Internet shop ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 5, 2006)

http://www.axess-electronics.com/products/cfx4.html

Canadian made.


----------

